# Windows 7 Drivers for Acer Aspire One



## BIGGUN

Windows 7 has installed drivers by itself that I couldnt find. Just let window update try to find drivers. You will be surprised I bet.


----------



## jackeyjoe

The vista drivers should work for it anyway, right click on the installer-properties -compatability tab-tick the box for run this program in compatability mode- select vista SP1- apply and run it again


----------

